# Ultrasound tech got my hopes up... :(



## mommasboys2

So we had an early private scan at 15 weeks 4 days to find out the gender of our baby and it is a boy. We were really praying for a girl bc we already have 3 boys but God had other plans. Then when I went in for my scan at the doctors office at 18 weeks the tech asked if we had prayed away his boy parts bc she couldn't really see them. She said she thought what she was seeing was boy parts but that it also looked like the umbilical cord so she wasn't sure. I was fine with a boy and have already started buying everything but recently I have been having very vivid dreams about my delivery and my son is in fact born and he is a girl. I'm really upset that I have now got my hopes up again after finally comingto terms with another boy. :cry: This will be our last child and I can't help but feel like maybe there is just a slim chance that he is actually a she. :nope: I posted my last ultrasound from when I was 18 weeks any thoughts... I go back Wednesday for my anatomy scan is there any hope maybe she was right and that is actually his umbilical cord I know I'm grasping at straws here but I guess I can dream. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20150611_000640-1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 50


----------



## ellahopesky

Pic looks like a boy to me, but its only natural to get your hopes up/worry that they're wrong. Just focus on baby being a boy and getting your head around that - if they are wrong then it'll be a nice surprise for you, and if they were right then you'll have had plenty of time getting your head around it :flower:


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you Ella I know I must sound crazy but I guess after 3 boys I was just really hoping for a girl since this will be our last child. Either way we are supper excited and a healthy baby is all that matters. :)


----------



## Caelli86

This same thing happened to me, we had a private gender scan in which twin 1 was confirmed a definite boy and twin 2 was also a boy but the sono did have trouble getting a good look so we had no pictures of that potty shot. 
Then at our 20 wk scan , again twin 1 was confirmed as a boy but twin 2 had the cord between its legs and the sono said she couldn't see any boy parts! 
So we went home confused about the gender of twin 2. 
And like you I originally wanted a girl. 
We waited until are next scan for both twins to be confirmed again as boys. But that limbo in between scans was horrible.


----------



## mommasboys2

We had our anatomy scan Wednesday and although I'm not convinced that what she was pointing at was his boy parts I'm going with he is a boy lol. He had his legs curled up and unless he is very blessed I just don't see how where she was pointing to was boy parts since it was on his stomach. :haha: But none the less although we wanted a girl bc we have 3 boys already we are very excited to just have a healthy baby after all of our losses. Just praying there are no surprises in the delivery room. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150617_182129-1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## george83

Massive hugs sweetie. I have 3 boys and would love to try again for my little girl so I can't imagine being in your position and being offered that tiny glimpse of hope before having it taken away again. I hope your Lo is healthy and gorgeous though x x x


----------

